# e!Cockpit - KNX TP1 Klemme (753-646) mit PFC200(750-8206) einfügen geht nicht



## cobri (27 November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
gerade habe ich mir die Demo von der e!Copckpit zugelegt und wollte versuchsweise mal eine KNX TP 1 Klemme mit integrieren.


Leider lässt dies die e!Cockpit nicht zu, obwohl ich die neuste Version verwende.

Geht die Integration mit dem 750-8206er überhaupt?

Beste Grüße 
euer cobri


----------



## oliver.tonn (27 November 2016)

In der Doku von der Klemme wird nur I/O Pro und nicht e!Cockpit erwähnt, wird also wohl nicht unterstützt. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## GLT (27 November 2016)

Wohl NOCH nicht.


----------



## cobri (27 November 2016)

... ja eben, ich dachte nämlich e!Cockpit soll alles zusammen führen und somit auch die I/O Pro ersetzten. Zum Zeitpunkt der TP1 Klemme gab es micht Sicherheit noch kein e!Cockpit.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (28 November 2016)

*KNX unter e!cockpit.*

Hallo Cobri,

momentan unterstützt das aktuelle Release von e!Cockpit  noch keine KNX Funktionen. Diese sollen im nächsten Release mit einfließen. Ein genaues erscheinungsdatum kann ich aber noch nicht veröffentlichen.


----------

